# Waggin' at the Waterpark - SC



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Man I wish I was closer, I would take mine in heartbeat.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man, I have a hunter pace scheduled for Saturday.
Oh well, Copper isn't overly fond of water anyway. He would however like to go out and plunder around.
Maybe next year. You guys have fun!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Wish Megs and I could come - what a great idea!


----------

